# Hymer A Class break in



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

My A Class was broken in to on Tuesday out side my house. They got in through the passenger window. *Suggestion* to all put a bit of wood in the gap so your window can't slide as that's how they entered. They took nothing but were looking for my sat nav. (I left the cradle in the van on window). The police said in our area 10 - 15 Tom Toms etc are stolen each day.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. It is always a trauma when that happens. I think thieves also look for 12v cables and rubber ring marks when items may have been temporarily fixed. Perhaps Tom Toms have taken over the radio thefts.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes they saw and left Radio/cd, 30 DVDs and 80 CDs. The police couldn't believe it


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Halfords sell a mobile phone holder with a rubber ring the same size as a Tom-Tom windscreen sucker. I keep that on my car and, obviously, remove the phone when I leave it. I then don't worry about ring marks left on the windscreen from my sat nav. I always remove the sat nav holder though. Don't know if this is of any use.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

The police seem to think that they may think that that is a GPS device holder. They said remove all and wash windows.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

With the clipboard fitment which is in most of the Sevel based vehicles I clip a cd case and then use the supplied suction cup to attach my Navman to the cd case.
The result is that the GPS is nearer to me to be able to read it more easy and no marks are left on the vehicle. I usually place a map on the parcel shelf to complete the deception.
John


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds a good system. However be careful they don;t see it and follow You


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not having one of these sat-nav's, can you tell me why the driver has to look at the screen when you can have voice directions, this must be safer.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

You don't have to but it is very good for letting you see what is ahead. i think it helps you become a safer driver as you are always pre warned of what is ahead


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Because sometimes when they say exit ahead there might be several exits altogether and you can double check which one it is. My wife is always saying why didnt you turn off then when Jane told you to  
Instead of fixing your Tom Tom to the front window where most thieves would look, try attaching it to the small side window just below your side view mirror. It works just as well there, is not cluttering the screen and most thieves surely wouldnt have the brains to think of one being fixed to the side window . I always take the mount and T/T off if we park anywhere and hide it.


----------

